# Too Many Greenies?



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I am just wondering if anyone knows if its bad for our babies if they eat too many greenies all at once. I was out grocery shopping, and when I got home Murphy wasnt at the door scratching and excited waiting fo rme to come in, and when I et in there there he is sitting up on the couch with an empty bag of greenies. There were 6 or 7 in there, and he was onto the last one, I am not sure if Milly had any and how many she would have had...she does eat them a lot faster than Murph, so I am hoping she had more than him, they are small ones for his weight, so Milly could have two for her weight. 

Anyway sorry for the babble, so does anyone know if eating that many can harm him/her?

Thankyou :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow! You turn your back for an hour & this is what happens - we have had a few 'sneaky' puppies getting up to no good when their mum's aren't home recently!!

I don't know the ingredients of greenies sorry - but I would imagine their poop might end up a bit green! I have no idea why I think this ... but is it possible it may make them a bit constipated?

Sorry I'm not much help - I hope there has been no harm done to your precious (sneaky) pups!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that your babies got into some trouble with the greenies. I hope everything works out ok for them. 

Not to be off topic but do the greenies really work for their teeth? Just curious.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

A few years ago....greenies were in the news.

Here is a link to an article from 2006

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/02/14/dangerous...reat/index.html


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 4 2008, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682311


> Wow! You turn your back for an hour & this is what happens - we have had a few 'sneaky' puppies getting up to no good when their mum's aren't home recently!!
> 
> I don't know the ingredients of greenies sorry - but I would imagine their poop might end up a bit green! I have no idea why I think this ... but is it possible it may make them a bit constipated?
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help - I hope there has been no harm done to your precious (sneaky) pups!![/B]


Lol, we sure have had some sneaky puppies, I found the stories funny til mine did it. Murphy must heaved the bag up onto the couch with him and ripped open the ziplock bag...little bugger. I am sure hoping he does poop a lot, cause now after I read the article in the link above I will get worried that its stuck in there...but I am sure he chews them up well so he should be fine.

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 4 2008, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682315


> I am sorry to hear that your babies got into some trouble with the greenies. I hope everything works out ok for them.
> 
> Not to be off topic but do the greenies really work for their teeth? Just curious.[/B]


Thanks, and yeh I have never had trouble with either of mines teeth, the vet always checks them out and says they are fine, I give them a greenie only 2 to 3 times a week. 

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Dec 4 2008, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682320


> A few years ago....greenies were in the news.
> 
> Here is a link to an article from 2006
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/02/14/dangerous...reat/index.html[/B]


Thankyou for the link, mine have been having them for a while and always chew them properly, but I am hoping cause there were so many today they didnt guts them down too fast.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd almost bet that you might have a few green poops.............yuck!

I did check on the box of my greenies and it says: they are not suitable for dogs less than 5 pounds or dogs less than 6 months of age. Also said that the dog should be monitored while eating to ensure that they are adequately chewed. Gulping any item can be harmful or even fatal to a dog.

But since they have had greenies before and you know they chew them well, I would think they would both be fine!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Dec 4 2008, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682348


> I'd almost bet that you might have a few green poops.............yuck!
> 
> I did check on the box of my greenies and it says: they are not suitable for dogs less than 5 pounds or dogs less than 6 months of age. Also said that the dog should be monitored while eating to ensure that they are adequately chewed. Gulping any item can be harmful or even fatal to a dog.
> 
> But since they have had greenies before and you know they chew them well, I would think they would both be fine![/B]


Oh thankyou, I did try to read my packet...but Murph had that torn up all over the floor. They are both 10 pound and over so they hopefully will be fine.

Thanks again.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I REMEMBER WHEN IT HAPPENED IN 06 THAT WAS ENOUGH FOR ME .THANKS BUT NO THANKS .NO GREENIES FOR BACI.ALSO HE IS JUST A LITTLE OVER 5 LBS.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 3 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682344


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 4 2008, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682311





> Wow! You turn your back for an hour & this is what happens - we have had a few 'sneaky' puppies getting up to no good when their mum's aren't home recently!!
> 
> I don't know the ingredients of greenies sorry - but I would imagine their poop might end up a bit green! I have no idea why I think this ... but is it possible it may make them a bit constipated?
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help - I hope there has been no harm done to your precious (sneaky) pups!![/B]


Lol, we sure have had some sneaky puppies, I found the stories funny til mine did it. Murphy must heaved the bag up onto the couch with him and ripped open the ziplock bag...little bugger. I am sure hoping he does poop a lot, cause now after I read the article in the link above I will get worried that its stuck in there...but I am sure he chews them up well so he should be fine.

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 4 2008, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682315


> I am sorry to hear that your babies got into some trouble with the greenies. I hope everything works out ok for them.
> 
> Not to be off topic but do the greenies really work for their teeth? Just curious.[/B]


Thanks, and yeh I have never had trouble with either of mines teeth, the vet always checks them out and says they are fine, I give them a greenie only 2 to 3 times a week. 

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Dec 4 2008, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682320


> A few years ago....greenies were in the news.
> 
> Here is a link to an article from 2006
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/02/14/dangerous...reat/index.html[/B]


Thankyou for the link, mine have been having them for a while and always chew them properly, but I am hoping cause there were so many today they didnt guts them down too fast.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mandy is quite right about them being in the news; however, they did change the formula after that to make them more
easily digestible - and apparently less tasty. I guess they still have to put that on the label for CYA purposes, but they are
definitely different - my Eloise :heart: LOVED the original ones but wouldn't touch the new formula. I tried every way I could
think of to get some of the old ones for Eloise, even calling the manufacturer, but there were none to be had anywhere.
Bonbon couldn't care less about them. 

I think your babies overdid it a bit, and if they show the slightest signs of anything wrong, I would call the vet, but chances
are it won't cause any real harm - maybe an upset tummy. BTW, they are good for the breath (I wish Bonbon would eat
them!), possibly for the teeth, and are green because of the chlorophyll.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 4 2008, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682358


> QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 3 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682344





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 4 2008, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682311





> Wow! You turn your back for an hour & this is what happens - we have had a few 'sneaky' puppies getting up to no good when their mum's aren't home recently!!
> 
> I don't know the ingredients of greenies sorry - but I would imagine their poop might end up a bit green! I have no idea why I think this ... but is it possible it may make them a bit constipated?
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help - I hope there has been no harm done to your precious (sneaky) pups!![/B]


Lol, we sure have had some sneaky puppies, I found the stories funny til mine did it. Murphy must heaved the bag up onto the couch with him and ripped open the ziplock bag...little bugger. I am sure hoping he does poop a lot, cause now after I read the article in the link above I will get worried that its stuck in there...but I am sure he chews them up well so he should be fine.

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 4 2008, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682315


> I am sorry to hear that your babies got into some trouble with the greenies. I hope everything works out ok for them.
> 
> Not to be off topic but do the greenies really work for their teeth? Just curious.[/B]


Thanks, and yeh I have never had trouble with either of mines teeth, the vet always checks them out and says they are fine, I give them a greenie only 2 to 3 times a week. 

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Dec 4 2008, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682320


> A few years ago....greenies were in the news.
> 
> Here is a link to an article from 2006
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/02/14/dangerous...reat/index.html[/B]


Thankyou for the link, mine have been having them for a while and always chew them properly, but I am hoping cause there were so many today they didnt guts them down too fast.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mandy is quite right about them being in the news; however, they did change the formula after that to make them more
easily digestible - and apparently less tasty. I guess they still have to put that on the label for CYA purposes, but they are
definitely different - my Eloise :heart: LOVED the original ones but wouldn't touch the new formula. I tried every way I could
think of to get some of the old ones for Eloise, even calling the manufacturer, but there were none to be had anywhere.
Bonbon couldn't care less about them. 

I think your babies overdid it a bit, and if they show the slightest signs of anything wrong, I would call the vet, but chances
are it won't cause any real harm - maybe an upset tummy. BTW, they are good for the breath (I wish Bonbon would eat
them!), possibly for the teeth, and are green because of the chlorophyll.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahh thanks for that, about letting me know that they changed the ingrediants to make them easier to digest...has me worrying less...although they do both seem totally normal.

They certainly are good for their breath...Murphys smelled like rotten garbage...lol, sorry, but it did, and now its not too shabby at all.


----------

